# Reloading Supplies 2013



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I though it might be a good idea to start a new thread for reloading supplies.

I am looking for IMR 4350 powder. I am down to my last 1/3 lb. there are a few places online that are saying it could take up to 16 weeks before it is available. If anybody spots some let me know.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cabela's had a couple cans of IMR4350 sunday. Might want to call them to see if its still in stock.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you don't mind paying the hazmat fee Natchezss Shooting Supply will email you when they get it in stock. Sometimes you may have to hurry since a popular powder will sell out quite quick. http://www.natchezss.com/index.cfm


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Cabela's had a couple cans of IMR4350 sunday. Might want to call them to see if its still in stock.
> 
> -DallanC


There was not any there on Friday when I was there, and I just called and they said they can't give any info on primers, powders or ammo over the phone. :roll:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > Cabela's had a couple cans of IMR4350 sunday. Might want to call them to see if its still in stock.
> ...


 :lol: they want you in the store to impulse buy!

If only you were in OK, I noticed several one pound bottles this morning at my local gun shop. I think they were 24.95, didn't really look close since I'm pretty well stocked on it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea I had a feeling to buy them but my loads are worked up with H4350 and I have alot of that left. I was there looking for some RL17 or Varget.


-DallanC


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I just want some *Unique*.
Who would have that people would freak out and buy massive quantities of every type of powder just because they panicked?
Of course they won't admit they panicked...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I learned after Clinton was elected president and started to purchase my powders in the larger jugs instead of 1 pound cans. Then after the last scare happened 4 years ago I'll purchase a 8 lb jug of what I use whenever I open and start to use my last can. That way I'll always should have a good supply of powder on hand and can usually wait for a while and let the supply get back to where it belongs before I buy new. 

I also do this with primers and always try to have 1000 of each type that I shoot on hand. That along with bullets, both lead pistol rounds and jacketed ones for my rifles. 

Just something that works for me.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm with you on that - but sometimes something new comes up and you aren't prepared with the specific component.
That's my problem.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Al's in Logan had CCI and Federal primers this morning. They seemed to have a good supply and weren't marked up too bad- about $3.49 per hundred. 

Powder supply was very low- only had shotgun powder.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The last two times I went to Gallenson's I was very surprised with how much they had. They had no less than 20 1,000 pack primers in four brands and 80% of all varieties. They also had about 70% of all of the powders, tons of Varget and 4350; Retumbo and RL19 were the only really common ones that I noticed as not available when I was there. 
I have become a true believer in Gallenson's, not only the best service anywhere, but the best prices (most powders are $19-$22 compared to $24-$28) and by far the best availability. They had more reloading supplies in stock than Sportsman's and Cabela's combined and about triple that amount. I noticed that the last time I went in the dumpster was full of carboard, so it may have just been lucky timing after just getting a big shipment in.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Was a Gallensons fan till I saw their markup on shells. I get padding a little here and there but when their charging $40 for a box of .22 regularly priced at $21 I think thats a bit excessive. Yeah it sells at $40 but that type of markup is going to change the base price longterm. Manufacturers will see what people will pay and price accordinally. 

Impact is still charging sane prices and also limiting boxes of 223 and 22 but at least their prices are close to msrp.

But Gallensons did have reloading stuff in stock if you want to pay $5 per 100 for small pistol primers or small rifle. What a deal.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

freepunk said:


> But they did have reloading stuff in stock if you want to pay $5 per 100 for small pistol primers.


Not sure where you saw that, I got 1,000 magnums for $39, merely 10% more than the lowest price I have seen in a year not to mention that no one even has ANY kind, brand or size. I am fairly certain that all of the non target types were the same price , but there were so many that I did not look at all of them closely. 
I did not see any of the 22lr in stock of that size, only the premium 100 boxes. I have seen where some large retailers have paid premiums to get a manufacturers whole lot, which has certainly increased some prices and not necessarily gouging. It is kind of a funny argument about gouging if you think about it. Most are mad that no one has anything and those who have some inventory have most likely had to pay a premium to get them and now some are more mad that the prices are higher, speaking out of both sides of their mouth makes me chuckle.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry Huge just edited. It was Gallensons and was $5.09 per 100 for CCI spp and srp. Did not see any other brands. Magnum was priced at 39 when I was there. 

It was the "tactical" win 22. Was priced around $21 a box at wallyworld and if I remember it was $38 to be exact a week ago at Gallensons. Not suprised its all sold out. The next six months will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

*Winchester WST powder*

I'm looking for some Winchester WST powder. Has anybody seen this powder anywhere? Thanks in advance.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I found some WST Powder.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Gunnies had small pistol primers and large and small rifle primers at 5pm plus most of the common out of stock ammo. But no 22lr


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Sportsmans in Provo has WST


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Well we finally got IMR 4350. My dad stopped at Cabelas this morning and they had 3 cans. He bought 2 and said there was a bunch more, but didn't notice what kind. They told him the get powder in every few days and the popular powders are gone within a few hours.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone seen any varget recently?


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> Anyone seen any varget recently?


Discount Guns and Ammo in Provo had about 10-1lb bottles of it. Of course they wanted something like $39.00 for it. I left laughing....


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Afishnado said:


> silentstalker said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone seen any varget recently?
> ...


Yikes! I miss $22 powder  And that is honestly expensive


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

You're right Bax. I just paid 24.99 for IMR 8208XBR and 26.99 for H4198 and i felt good about those prices. I remember paying less than 20 bucks for a pound of powder 8 years ago


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This got me curious so I looked over my powders for the cheapest bottle... I found a pound of Varget I paid $16 for from Gunnies. I never got into the "hoarder" mentality, but it sure is nice to compare the prices of some things I did buy long ago to prices today (like a new box of 7mm Ballistic Tips for $11 I bought then forgot about until recently hehe)


-DallanC


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is the cheapest one I could find in my room. The price is hand written on it.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow reb8600 you should put that in a display. Since it's not only cheap but the old Hercules label as well. We have 8 old 2400 cans with the funny pop tops that are still full, that we are using but since they are at my brothers house I can't look at the price.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Just left sportsmans in midvale. They are stocking powder right now. The most powder I have seen in one place for a long time.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

As I was putting my powder away last night I dug out what remains of our shotgun powder from the back of the cabinet. I don't know how long it has been down there, but I know my dad hasn't loaded any shotgun shells for at least 15 years. 
[attachment=0:32jcbqq7]20130325_183936.jpg[/attachment:32jcbqq7]
The one can has a tag of $9.89 and the H414 has been there for a while as well, the price tag on it said $7.79.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

By the way, does anyone have a Sierra reloading book and wouldn't mind looking up a load for me? Our book is old enough that it doesn't have the 300 WSM section. I am having a hard time wanting to buy a new book just for that section. I am looking for the pages on the 150 grain loads.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have been trying to find some .22 Hornet brass for the past couple months (pre-hysteria) and haven't had any luck. If memory serves me correct, the Hornet is a seasonal run but I cant remember when the season is...

If anyone happens to see any, I'd very much so appreciate a heads up


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I have been trying to find some .22 Hornet brass for the past couple months (pre-hysteria) and haven't had any luck. If memory serves me correct, the Hornet is a seasonal run but I cant remember when the season is...
> 
> If anyone happens to see any, I'd very much so appreciate a heads up


Here's some: http://www.grafs.com/retail/catalog/pro ... ctId/12629


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Afishnado said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > I have been trying to find some .22 Hornet brass for the past couple months (pre-hysteria) and haven't had any luck. If memory serves me correct, the Hornet is a seasonal run but I cant remember when the season is...
> ...


Thank you! 8)

I havent ever used PRVI brass before. I hope it has an okay life.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

It's worked pretty well in my 270. 4th loading now, and I haven't seen any signs of fatigue. My loads are fairly mild. I dunno, YMMV.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that Gunnies has some. Give me a call this afternoon (after 3) and I'll let you know for sure. 
801-226-7080
ask for Kent


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Loke I'm in there twice a week checking for reloading components. How often do you work there?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

2-3 days a week. Usually Tues. Thur. and Sat.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm usually in there on Thursdays between 12 and 5 and usually around noon on Saturdays but on Saturdays I usually have my daughters with me that torture each other while I'm looking at bullets.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

A portion of the guest editorial from Brownells Gunsmith Corner - March 2013
*Shortages - They're Not A Conspiracy*
_*By Jim Shepherd*_

"We don't realize how intertwined the varied shooting disciplines really are. You may have a hard time figuring out why you can't find reloading components for shot shells. But consider this: all ammunition shares some base-level components - powder, primers and projectiles.

The ammunition to fuel your gun of choice, be it a rifle, pistol or shotgun, is in competition with every other gun and ammo for the basic components and the manufacturer's machine time to assemble them.

Companies don't have independent production lines for every gun they make or every caliber of ammunition they load.

That time is shared across all their lines, and it's tough to pull the tools and computer controlled programming for AR-style rifles to fill other orders. Simple business sense says you have to keep working to meet the highest-demand orders. If buyers give up on buying your gun, they're going to go looking elsewhere.

So your favorite round or gun may be finding itself pushed further down the production schedule. As that happens, existing inventory shrinks - even if the demand isn't anything approaching those uber-hot black rifles.

You might be feeling the pinch, but it's not really some secret conspiracy to keep you from having guns or ammunition. It's the market reacting to unprecedented demand for products.

Some people snapped up guns and ammo when they could find them. They weren't buying them for their own use; they were planning to roll them out during the hottest demand times and make a killing by price gouging. Here's a secret from watching demand periods in the past: speculators very seldom make money. Usually, they lose money because they try to guess prices when they're the highest.

Unfortunately, they can't, or at least they haven't been able to in the past. Speculating is a risky business, especially when the demand will slack off as soon as manufacturers begin catching up. When they do - and they will - speculators will find themselves on the short end of the deal.

*Reputable* manufacturers, distributors and retailers haven't jacked up their prices. It's not that kind of industry, and the gun consumer has a very long memory. Risking your long-term success in order to make a short-term profit is the equivalent of booking the express train to failure.

Finally, it's not just "regular guys" like us who are looking for ammo. I know several TV show producers and noted gun writers who are out there scrounging for ammo just like the rest of us.

_Jim Shepherd is editor and publisher of The Outdoor Wire (http://www.theoutdoorwire.com) and The Shooting Wire (http://www.shootingwire.com), all parts of The Outdoor Wire Digital Network._


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry, no Hornet brass.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

As of right now Cal Ranch in American Fork has a few boxes of Federal primers. 210 and 215 primers if I remember right. Sorry, I can't remember the price.


----------

